# Alarma en PLC



## asd123456 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola.. les cuento..
Necesito, para un proyecto, un sistema de alarma para una casa.. programado por un plc.. y sensores tipicos en un sistema de alarma.. esos que van en la puerta.. y en la parte fija (muralla).
estaba intentando hacer la programación.. y esto fué lo que me salió:



Los primeros 3 pulsadores son la clave para activar la alarma...
X3, X4 es clave erronea...

al pulsar la clave correcta.. me activa la mascara 5...
la que va a un temporizador de 10 segundos (el tiempo que tiene la persona para salir de la casa) ..y a la vez me activa la mascara 3.. mi idea es que despues d eesos 10 segundos.. si se abre alguna ventana o puerta.. la persona tenga 10 segundos mas para desactivar la alarma o de lo contrario se activará y0 (bocina)


mis problemas:
-nose como desactivar la alarma luego de que esté sonando..(x10)
-si alguien entra a mi casa.. solo tiene que presionar X3 o X4 para desactivar la
alarma xd

si no se entiende, solo digan para hacerlo denuevo

Si alguien tiene otra idea mejor.. algo hecho.. alguna solución o lo que sea.. que me agregue a the.loko.mati@gmail.com porfavor...

de antemano, gracias.


----------



## sebas009 (Ene 10, 2010)

emm mucho no se pero lo unico que te puedo desir es que le pongas un interruptor desde la alimentacion al circuito, escondido entonces para descativarla directamente accionas el interruptor y se desconecta de la alimentacion .... 
no es mucho pero estoy aprendiendo cualquier cosa te doy mas.. cuando lo aprenda 

jeje 
saludos


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola,mira esta pagina   http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/Paginashtml/nota01-sea.htm ,este proyecto necesita un editor llamado programming editor que hay en la web.que podes descargarlo y es gratuito espero  sea util


----------

